# Stand back, I've got a kayak and I'm not afraid to use it!!!



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally, I'm a certified (maybe that should read certifiable) kayaker. Had a test paddle in Chris' old yak on sunday without falling out or tipping the yak over or for that matter sinking it, we came to a suitable agreement and ta dah I now have three and a half metres of good times tucked in my garage. At some stage this week roof racks will go on the old car and this weekend will see my first getting to know my yak session.

Hopefully it won't take too long for my woefully low fitness levels to lift and I'll start annoying people to go fishing with me. Are you reading this, Karl? :wink: Chris also made the the mistake of offering to head out as well, like an elephant, me, I never forget important stuff like that.

One question though, what's the best way to keep your ciggies dry when paddling?????


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Hahaha Shayne, ya goose, throw them in the bin, nice and safe there mate. 
Well done on purchasing a fine yak, any ideas for names yet? How about the flab blaster! 
I'm gonna be a bit busy over the next few weeks, but when I get back from fraser (yes, I'm taking the espri) I'll be keen to take my brand new scupper pro out for a paddle.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ2x3m4AABVfgAASQKMACACgGAA/7/6gIACIGqY0jQDRpkyNlARU/NVP0xU2jSaPQg2p6RQFrWB7NkNJUzfDmuQd6CxOq+73NlEyS4uIhdhKEJeUFwnUpwJ8O2hl9MbeN3OMTBGditUijs2zYU47tP0XKJczxDxTOSlV9MxeUsMlyAVVFB0qZBLfH59wQb+LuSKcKEgG2O83AA==


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Ha, I'm thinking of calling it "The Jenny Craig"


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: love the new PB mate, well done lol.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

The Jenny Craig! 
':lol:'
You bloody ripper!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good on you shayne.. what sort of yak did you get?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Shayne. Good luck on her


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Cheers guys,
Cobra Explorer for the first yak, it should do nicely for hacking around a few creeks and rivers and not to mention the odd dam. I think it's a gull wing design (not really sure though) and on the short test paddle it did slap like a girl and the feet pretty much stay wet but compared to standing chest deep in water for four hours or stumbling over hidden under water obstacles, it was pretty comfortable and did I mention stable. The only thing that sucked was paddling near boats hoping to get tested out by the bow wave/wash only to have them throttle back and do the polite thing. :x 
Regards,
The Fat Bast*rd (soon to be the incredible shrinking man)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done on the Cobra Shayne, and don't worry about the body shape makes a good sail with the wind is from behind; I also have a spinnaker shape and makes us more buoyant when we go in the drink also :lol:


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

someone told me the best way to get over the fear of falling in was to throw your self in before anyone else gets the chance and practice wet re-entey.
but as for the waves for boat i wouldnt worrie to much im sure if your yak is a stable as mine it well eat wash for fun.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Shayned, good on ya, yakking is awesome fun. It is easy to keep ya ciggies dry when paddling. Either A or B works well:

A: leave ciggies at home where they can't get damaged or better yet, leave in shop and spend money on lures.

B: Dip ciggies into a saturating resin mix and let set. They are now totally waterproof. Add trebles and troll behind yak, maybe add a bib if you need a deep diver.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Shayned

Ciggies love to sail or yak in a glad snap lock sandwich bag. Use 2 if you think you will swim. Carefull not to wet the flint on your lighter with a damp finger when you strike it.

Dont use those flip lid dry containers coz they arent that dry.

I gave em up but the skills arent forgotten.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcWQEEAAACRfgAAScIWAErQAFAo/7//gMADCwapsk0xNGptINM0mI9TT0QinqbKaaGgyGgAAApmqMj0gRgAAjAQBBxiTXI8DbLHirnbKSEMzUs+0ppnY0lNwfXy4PR8YqMjx3NSeF/fd+jY+iJERTqdAucCotELb5zXUG+SgYiSASZUj1o54RVhu2s15qHLGvrK69Ob7QeqlME4WG+pvClUJP0tKbHMS0K5kGYmgFtIBQICKyhSqoGDBwFq3RtVEjiTXtjpY4ShJ9CV+fUAAwNMw5YNZRGvIPeKQ0JhwThpei7kinChIYsgIIAA=


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Funny bunch of buggers and Troppo just to be a smart arse I'll make that lure and catch a fish on it, now the only question remains do you think a Winnie Red would be best for Mangrove Jack or not.? 

Using myself as a sail, what a great idea, hadn't thought of that, if I can just get the wind direction right I wont even need an anchor to hold position, how good is that! :lol:


----------

